
The Silurian hypothesis - raattgift
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/international-journal-of-astrobiology/article/silurian-hypothesis-would-it-be-possible-to-detect-an-industrial-civilization-in-the-geological-record/77818514AA6907750B8F4339F7C70EC6/core-reader
======
raattgift
Click on e.g. the "View HTML" button on the left below the abstract for the
whole paper.

